
Ask HN: Would Musk's SEC lawsuit still be valid if Tesla goes private? - yohann305
Now that Tesla stock is down. Wouldn&#x27;t it be an opportunity for Musk to go private with a big discount. If so, it would prove Musk was for real all along, and the SEC lawsuit would therefore become invalid. What&#x27;s wrong with these reasoning? Your opinion is welcome, thanks!
======
sfcguyus
No because Musk already said that there was no plan to do so, going private
now would make it even worse.

